
Tesla drivers r getting caught sleeping on Autopilot–blame people, not Autopilot - heshiebee
https://electrek.co/2019/06/16/tesla-driver-caught-sleepingn-autopilot-blame/
======
ineedasername
Yes, certainly people get most of the blame here. However, Tesla also has at
least some portion to lay at their feet, as they have over-sold the capability
of this feature, leading people into a false sense of security. The name
alone, "autopilot", evokes a level of sophistication that it absolutely does
not live up to.

